# Just rediscovered a classic album...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You're gonna laugh your bollocks off at this one, but I've just given it a quick reply and it has taken me SO far back in time...

Pet Shop Boys - Disco

Particularly the mixes of Paninaro and Opportunities.

Most definately pop as it should be done.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

See, decent Geordie music


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> See, decent Geordie music


Passion, love, sex, money, violence, religion, injustice, death.

Yeah, sounds about right. Just missing "football" from the list


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jampott said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > See, decent Geordie music
> ...


no its there sixth one in :wink: (and seventh for that matter)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Good version of suburbia on there..... on my phatnoise.... 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just picked it out of the cd rack, its playing now can you hear it :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Once again, another good choice!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Agreed, it's defo a classic pop album.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Love this album - esp Paninaro. Isn't there one line where Chris Lowe says Armani about 5 times and then New York 5 times as well. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> Love this album - esp Paninaro. Isn't there one line where Chris Lowe says Armani about 5 times and then New York 5 times as well. 8)


Armani, Armani, Ar Ar Armini? Versace? 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I don't know how you can admit to liking the Pet Shop Boys.

Bunch of poofs.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Pet shop boys......aaaah, those were the days.

Anybody out there remember Howard Jones ? I feel like reminiscing....LOL


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Good God MAN!

You can not be serious!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Good God MAN!
> 
> You can not be serious!


Synthesizer days...the world was full off Casio CZ-101's.....haha :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I think you should all post the most embarassing photograph from your Petshop Boys, Howard Jones ... or whatever you were into days.

I have a couple that are totally cringeworthy :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> I think you should all post the most embarassing photograph from Petshop Boys, Howard Jones days... or whatever you were into.
> 
> I have a couple that are totally cringeworthy :lol:


LOL......we could name the thread "Who has the worst mullett"

Remember Five Star ? I even seen them in concert.....oh, and Erasure.....but I was dragged by a couple of girls I worked with at the time to see Erasure (honest)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nik Kershaw anybody?

"Near a tree by a river there's a hole in the ground..." :lol:

Nah, I'm happy to admit a fondness for the synth era, in particular the Pet Shop Boys, Yazoo, some Erasure etc.

And if that makes me a poof, Lisa, that's you fucked. (or not). :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Saw Erasure live 5 times, see - I was in a synth-pop band through most of the late 80s early 90s., it was kinda expected of me. I have some bloody awful photos of me on stage too :lol:

Love PSB, Erasure, Yazoo, Depeche Mode, New Order etc etc etc. 'New Song' by Howard Jones was the first 7" single I ever bought. I can remember the bus ride into town to buy it like it was yesterday!

(Is it any wonder I am single?)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> Pet shop boys......aaaah, those were the days.
> 
> Anybody out there remember Howard Jones ? I feel like reminiscing....LOL


I was sooo into Howard Jones (well, his music) when I was at college. Went to see him 4 or 5 times :roll: Helped that I knew his manager though, he gave us a lift back from one of the gigs in Oxford but, as it was the last night of the tour, we ended up at the end of tour party. That's when I went off HJ when I found out he wasn't quite as down-to-earth as he made out. Didn't want to talk to his "fans" at his own party :x Still, his wife was friendly enough so we just chatted to her all night!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nik Kershaw anybody?
> 
> "Near a tree by a river there's a hole in the ground..." :lol:
> 
> ...


AC/DC? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

In those days I liked Duran Duran, Howard Jones, Nik Kershaw, Simple Minds to name a few - even bought the PSBs 12" of It's A Sin.

Only one problem - it conflicted with my "mainstream" music choice of anything with heavy guitars ie: Metallica, Iron Maiden, Kiss, Alice Cooper, Motley Crue, Bon Jovi etc etc 

Nothing wrong with a bit of musical variety.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What happened to Haircut 100, and Kajagoogoo......now that was a mullet and a half


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> What happened to Haircut 100, and Kajagoogoo......now that was a mullet and a half


I saw him on a "what happened to XYZ" programme a couple of weeks ago. Think his life went rather downhill...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

PSB are performing at the summers pops in Liverpool.

( Tickets are on sale from TODAY )

Tim, why not come along. ( you could drop the mats off :roll: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r14n said:


> PSB are performing at the summers pops in Liverpool.
> 
> ( Tickets are on sale from TODAY )
> 
> Tim, why not come along. ( you could drop the mats off :roll: )


I'm clearing out the spare room at the weekend, I promise!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

This is making me all nostalgic, I am off to Limewire!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> This is making me all nostalgic, I am off to Limewire!


http://www.allofmp3.com

They've got a fair PSB back catalogue on there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Nik Kershaw anybody?
> 
> "Near a tree by a river there's a hole in the ground..." :lol:
> 
> ...


Wow...Yazoo....now that brings back some memories :lol: Everybody throw your hands in the air....."The only way is UP!" [smiley=dude.gif]

Worst offenders of everything of that time must have been Kajagoogoo. :evil: That pillock Limahl who re-arranged the letters of his surname, Hamill, to try and make himself a catchy, single-name pop pratt :roll: I still remember the classified ad he put in the Leighton Buzzard Gazette....'One good looking, talented musician looking for 4 similar' :lol: :lol: :roll: So misguided :? 3 of them reformed the band a couple of years ago.....cleverly, without Mr Anagram :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Nik Kershaw anybody?
> ...


Don't confuse "Yazoo" with "Yazz"... :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Wow...Yazoo....now that brings back some memories :lol: Everybody throw your hands in the air....."The only way is UP!" [smiley=dude.gif]


Anyone seen The Office?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, must type faster!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


   Well, it was a long time ago :roll:

Still, Yazoo brings back some memories too :-*


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Eurythmics - sweet dreams, are on the radio right now. How spooky, even the radio stations are reminiscing today....


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Yazoo.... excellent. Upstairs at erics....in my room. Deep.
Depeche mode, japan, bauhaus, flock of seaguls, madness, spandau ballet, duran duran, ac/dc, king, ....im half tempted to show some pics of me and my mullets (yes, mullets, had about 5 different ones before i was scalped in the forces).
If you close your eyes when you listen to erasure you can hear Alison moyet...... 
Growing up in leeds was great....saw so many bands at leeds uni...the best ever....the jam..live , 3 times.
I feel old now.


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> Y
> Pet Shop Boys - Disco
> 
> Particularly the mixes of Paninaro and Opportunities.


Video to Domino Dancing was great - Some very fit spanish girl. IIRC 8)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, reading my intellectual paper (the Sun) it says that Erasure have released an acoustic album of songs from their recent back catalogue.

They've put that "you find yourself needing a reality check as smoochy dancefloor moments are recast as heart-on-sleeve, contry-tinged ballads.

It must be NATIONAL reminisce day today


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Lets all go on friends re united and mess our heads up. :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Lets all go on friends re united and mess our heads up. :lol:


haha....I have been tempted to go on that in the past, but I'm a bit afraid I might find out things about people I shared a classroom with, that I don't want to know. And what if the REAL butt-ugly girl/bloke in your class always fancied you, and won't stop stalking you


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I went to a business club type thing the other night and saw a girl who I was in school with 18 years ago.

She reminded me infront of about 40 people that I burst in to their room & took a picture of her in her bra and panties when we were on a skiing trip aged 14! Once a cameraman, always a cameraman 

She's still fit aged 35 too! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

teetees..... dont go there. Everyones the same, well some of em...... theyve just swelled a bit. Its kinda frightening and nothing makes ya feel older than fiends re united.

Head_ed...... why dont that surprise me? lol


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> teetees..... dont go there. Everyones the same, well some of em...... theyve just swelled a bit. Its kinda frightening and nothing makes ya feel older than fiends re united.


It kinda makes me feel old just thinking about going on there...LOL

It could be a laugh though, I'll just go on there and p1ss everybody off by lying about how I have my own business. Something like "topless bikini car wash babes" (I just can't get that out of my head from the other day).

I'll tell them I have numerous residences in other parts of the world, and so on....


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Naked female jazz quartet.. your there manager and there all nymphs....... i put international man of mystery. 8)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Naked female jazz quarted.. your there manager and there all nymphs....... i put international man of mystery. 8)


LMAO... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Ahh the Pet Shop Boys - my absolute favourites from the 80s and 90s 8)

I own every album, most of the 12" singles, used to be in the fan club, been to see them live twice.

I still have the occasional week where my CD-changer is just full of PSB stuff.

Disco is a set of classic songs, in their best possible mixes.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

OMD - 'Forever Live and Die' great tune!

Keep em coming, getting my 80s playlist together now 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Wang chung.....dance hall days?
The sun always shines... a-ha. (new albums really good)
Anything by heaven 17..... temptation anyone?
Sanctify yourself simple minds?
Senses workin overtime...xtc?
Anything by the human league... the lebanon?
Ultravox..... the voice, live on the monument album...loud for the drum of it.?
Gary Numan cars?
TAinted love...soft cell?
Fantastic day...haircut 100...(nick heywood looked the same but swollen on never mind the buzzcocks)
Ghostbusters..ray parker jnr? (wonder what his dads name was)
pop music ic ic ic ic...M?
Nothing in common...thompson twins?
Everybody wants to rule the world....... and nearly every other song by tears for fears?
All of my heart...abc? 
We close our eyes....go west?

Dont know if im old, sad or begining to bat for the other side. :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

And just listening to China Crisis....wishful thinking.
Scritti Politti next.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dont know if im old, sad or begining to bat for the other side. :?


Beginning to bat for the other side ? Are you doin' a Michael Barrymore ? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

What? Dont catch me discarding used bodies in my pool. No......dont  go there...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Who remembers squinting at the TV when Culture Club first came on Top of The Pops, trying to figure out if "Boy" George was male or female, and then having massive debates with yer friends about it ?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Does anyone remember Sabrina's performance of "Boys, Boys, Boys" on TOTP?

I was only an impressionable teenager and that was nearly X-rated


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> Who remembers squinting at the TV when Culture Club first came on Top of The Pops, trying to figure out if "Boy" George was male or female, and then having massive debates with yer friends about it ?


Nope, can't say I ever remember having a mass debate about Boy George :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember the year Boy George won best male Vocals and Alison Moyet won the womens award I swore they got it the wrong way round :roll:


----------

